# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El MINAG es el responsable de articular las cadenas productivas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Señaló la parlamentaria andina, Elsa Malpartida Jara:  Entraría en vigencia tras adecuación de normativa.   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Para la parlamentaria andina, Elsa Malpartida Jara, el desarrollo de los cultivos alternativos a la hoja de coca es viable siempre y cuando se cumplan todos los componentes de la cadena productiva: asociaciones agrarias, plantas procesadoras, zonificación ecológica y mercado internacional. Cosa que no ocurre en su región, Huanuco, según afirma. 
La viabilidad de un plan de cultivos alternativos depende de diversos factores; por ejemplo: estudio del suelo, para determinar qué semillas serán productivas; la creación de plantas procesadoras y de enlatado; construcción de carreteras; y la apertura al mercado internacional. Sólo así será viable un desarrollo alternativo, señaló. 
Según la parlamentaria andina, de las contribuciones económicas que las entidades internacionales (como la ONU) destinan a la lucha contra narcotráfico en el Perú, el 90% va a las erradicaciones forzosas y el 10% a los cultivos alternativos, lamentó. 
No obstante, para Malpartida Jara, el desarrollo de cultivos alternativos tiene que ser gradual y de manera concertada; es decir, si tienes 3 Has de coca, se reduce a 1 Ha, y el MINAG debe coordinar con el agricultor qué semillas son alternativas y adecuadas para la tierra y rentables para el cocalero. Y mientras se cultiva esta semilla alternativa, queda una sola Ha de hoja de coca para la manutención del cocalero, explicó.  *La articulación de Cadenas Productivas* 
La parlamentaria Elsa Malpartida informó que la articulación de cadenas productivas de desarrollo alternativo es competencia y responsabilidad del Ministerio de Agricultura, (y no de DEVIDA) en base a la información y recomendaciones formuladas por los equipos multisectoriales de la región, según el Decreto Supremo Nº 044-2003-PCM. 
Nosotros preferimos que el MINAG articule y monitoree las cadenas productivas, porque cuando DEVIDA se encarga de este trabajo, lo único que hace es darle dinero a las ONGs, y cuando éstas terminan su contrato se retiran sin rendir cuentas de la inversión en las cadenas. En cambio, el MINAG es una entidad estatal más permanente y seria, enfatizó la parlamentaria andina.   *DATOS:*  
  Según Malpartida, el cultivo de la hoja de coca se desarrolla preferentemente- en la zona media de la región Huánuco. La tierra en esta zona es apropiada para la hoja de coca, pero no para otro tipo de cultivos, por lo que habría que pensar en otro tipo de desarrollo alternativo.  
  El Decreto Supremo Nº 044-2003-PCM, establece el Programa de Reducción Gradual y Concertada de las Plantaciones de Coca.  
  Según Elsa Malpartida, el sector de la población que rechaza el cultivo alternativo son los que están ligados al narcotráfico, y no representan a la mayoría de agricultores de hoja de coca.Temas similares: Artículo: 600 municipalidades andinas de Piura se suman a la estrategia Municipio Productivo de Sierra Exportadora para desarrollar cadenas productivas Promueven manejo responsable de camarón de río para evitar su depredación Artículo: Cadenas productivas en interior del país serán potenciadas para aprovechar TLC, señala Mincetur Artículo: Región La Libertad impulsará cadenas productivas de crianza de cuy para exportación ¿Limitar la propiedad agraria o articular al pequeño productor?: Alcances de un modelo brasilero de inclusión económica

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Es una pena que a estas alturas, se sigan eximinedo estos argumentos tan retrógradas, que esconden otras intenciones buscando distraer la realidad.  
Creo que a la Sra. Malpartida habría que recordarle que 9 de cada 10 hojas de coca van al narcotráfico. Habría que recordarle también el el Ministerio veía el tema pero no se dio abasto. 
Es muy ligero decir que las ONGs no rinden cuentas. ¿Qué autoridad moral tendría un parlamentario para hablar de ello?.  
Es verdad que el desarrollo tiene varias aristas, pero no podemos retroceder en le tema. La hoja de coca fue sagrada para los Incas y aunque para algunos pueblos lo sigue siendo, ello no justifica sembrar miles y miles de hectáreas; tampoco deforestar y arrasar de manera inhumana con los bosques para sembrar coca y como golondrinas retirarse dejando perjuicios ambientales y sociales. Habría que recordarle también las miles y miles de hectareas deforestadas para sembrar coca, situación que se sigue dando. 
En los bosques también crece muy bonita la amapola pero no la promovemos verdad?????? entonces tengamos criterio en nuestras afirmaciones.

----------

